# MARBALIZING



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i seen and heard quite a few people use different things to get different effects.everything from ceran wrap,sponges,brushes etc

could someone post up marbalised paint jobs and teh different effects?

thanks in advance


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm still no pics?

could any1 break down how to use the ceran wrap when doin soem marbal effects ?

or other objects that work good, i heard soem 1 say a sponge is cool, but since i never marbalized anything i wouldn't know.

any info would help


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=368813&st=20


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i did my dodge truck with alsas metallic silver crazer a little over a month ago. i like it better than hok's because you don't need to use intercoat clear or adhesive promoter over it. i just did mine with plastic sheets, i was doing very large pieces at a time by myself, so saran wrap or anything else that is small was out of the question. applying the saran wrap is simple, you just shoot the marbelzer slightly wetter than normal paint, then either right away or after a minute or so just put the plastic directly on top of the marbelizer. once the plastic is on the wet paint, you can do whatever you want to it, press on it, give it tittie twisters, squeegee it, pull it, basically anything you can think of while its wet. then you just let it sit for a minute or two and peel if off, simple as fuck.

this is what it looks like right after you pull the plastic off









and after a little kandy and flake :cheesy: you can also just clear right over it if you want

























also, usually you use a black base under marbelizer to get that traditional marble look, i wanted my shit to be real red and not stand out too much, so i just used the red base on my truck as the base for the marble.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

They used HOK marble on mine..I love it!


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I love the way the Alsa looks with in thin patterns. Not hating on your truck Marge it looks like you did a great job. I just think in big areas it looks like ass. I think they look like snow flakes or soccer ball patterns. I just think the way the paint breaks is too uneven and not pleasing to the eye. 

A long ass time ago StreetSweepas did a homeade one similar to the one I posted and did a huge surface I wanna say on a G Body and it looked fucken awsome.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

HOK SILVER/WHITE WITH KANDY BRANDYWINE OVER IT.
HAVEN'T USED THE ALSA MARBILIZER. BUT ALSA HAS SOME GREAT PRODUCTS.
SO IM SURE IT GREAT.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Nov 15 2007, 12:14 AM~9231593
> *I love the way the Alsa looks with in thin patterns.  Not hating on your truck Marge it looks like you did a great job.  I just think in big areas it looks like ass.  I think they look like snow flakes or soccer ball patterns.  I just think the way the paint breaks is too uneven and not pleasing to the eye.
> 
> A long ass time ago StreetSweepas did a homeade one similar to the one I posted and did a huge surface I wanna say on a G Body and it looked fucken awsome.
> *


yeah, im not too crazy about in in large areas either or even full cars for that matter. mine is just half the front end and a bunch of thin flames all the way around the truck, looks pretty kool. it will look better once i get around to actually clearing this hoe. im real happy with it though.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey thats all that matters homie as long as you like it. I want to some of that alsa tape out a pattern, Paint, Pull the tape and clear I bet itd look great


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice work


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

MY SONS SCOOTER NOT A GOOD PICTURE









here are some more


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 16 2007, 01:20 AM~9237110
> *MY SONS SCOOTER NOT A GOOD PICTURE
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i recently marbelized a metal sign blank black base then silver base then layed the saran wrap down then pulled it looked damn good for not using any marbelizer


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 15 2007, 06:44 PM~9237290
> *i recently marbelized a metal sign blank black base then silver base then layed the saran wrap down then pulled it looked damn good for not using any marbelizer
> *



:yes: all you really gotta do is use slightly a lil more reducer than usual lay a wet coat of your silver base then work fast with it and you will get the same results


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 18 2007, 03:35 AM~9252085
> *:yes: all you really gotta do is use slightly a lil more reducer than usual lay a wet coat of your silver base then work fast with it and you will get the same results
> *


X2


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

wal-mart bag, twisted up...made rose flower effect


















not sure what i did here...but i never use marblizer..

i use newpaper adds<glossy paper...i like to use rubber gloves...plastic wrap cool too..

i dab it not really cover it..


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2007, 06:39 AM~9353705
> *wal-mart bag, twisted up...made rose flower effect
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I call a perfect effect!!!! Real nice work Dawg. If you get a chance homie hook up the air brush and do a few outlines where the two colors meet. Try a gold if your gonna do it under the candy or if you get a bit balsy try a pink and a lil white over the candy. Just light thin accents break it up REAL NICE.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Dec 3 2007, 01:10 AM~9360010
> *Thats what I call a perfect effect!!!!  Real nice work Dawg.  If you get a chance homie hook up the air brush and do a few outlines where the two colors meet.  Try a gold if your gonna do it under the candy or if you get a bit balsy  try a pink and a lil white over the candy.  Just light thin accents break it up REAL NICE.
> *


can even get tri colored marbled and what not..using diferrent bases..

the one under the brady is slver and blk


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

DABBING CLING WRAP ON THE MARBLE GIVES U A WAY BETTER EFFECT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

My first time using Marblizer. I did black base w/red marble, then shot kandy pagan gold over it...makes it kinda look woodgrain!


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2007, 11:30 PM~9360181
> *can even get tri colored marbled and what not..using diferrent bases..
> 
> the one under the brady is slver and blk
> *


I've never even thought of tri base, I bet that'd look pretty good


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## voodoochassis (Apr 23, 2008)

i have painted several overalls with no porblems and if your doing large areas use a garbage bag laying it flat so you can run youhands and arms inside the bag then remove that way it doesn't blotch up so much..bubble wrap looks cool like water bubbles..never had a problem with peeling using ppg 2001 or 2021 clears.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

seen at a store in the hardware depo they sell like a paint roller but it has thin plastic on it and i guess its for getting the marble effect when painting homes i was wondering what it would look like done on automotive paint

they also had one with sponge and bubble wrap


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*here are a few small pieces i did... black base coat silver marblizer and kandy magenta*


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 31 2008, 11:56 AM~10777755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what method did you use to get the marble effect?


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 31 2008, 12:33 PM~10777885
> *what method did you use to get the marble effect?
> *


THE STEPS I DID IS FIRST YOU OUT LINE & MASK YOUR PATTERNS, SPRAY A BLACK BASE COAT , ANY BRAND WORKS , LET IT TACK UP FOR 15/20 MIN THEN SPRAY YOUR HOK MARBLEIZER I USED SILVER/WHITE, WRIGHT AFTER YOU SPRAY LAY YOUR PLASTIC WRAP ON TOP OF IT YOU CAN PUSH DOWN ON IT LIGHTLY, THEN YOU CAN SEE THE PLASTIC START MAKING THE MARBLE AFFECT, DON'T LET IT STAY ON THERE TO LONG OR ELSE IT WILL STICK TO IT. THEN I SPRAYED CANDY BRANDYWINE YOU CAN SPRAY AS MANY COATS YOU WANT  DEPENDING HOW LIGHT OR DARK YOU WANT IT, MY PERSONAL PREFERENCE 3-4 COATS LOOK GOOD TO ME. AFTER THAT TACKS UP YOUR READY FOR CLEAR. HOPE THAT HELPED YOU OUT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 31 2008, 01:44 PM~10778134
> *THE STEPS I DID IS FIRST YOU OUT LINE & MASK YOUR PATTERNS, SPRAY A BLACK BASE COAT , ANY BRAND WORKS , LET IT TACK UP FOR 15/20 MIN THEN SPRAY YOUR HOK MARBLEIZER I USED SILVER/WHITE, WRIGHT AFTER YOU SPRAY LAY YOUR PLASTIC WRAP ON TOP OF IT YOU CAN PUSH DOWN ON IT LIGHTLY, THEN YOU CAN SEE THE PLASTIC START MAKING THE MARBLE AFFECT, DON'T LET IT STAY ON THERE TO LONG OR ELSE IT WILL STICK TO IT. THEN I SPRAYED CANDY BRANDYWINE YOU CAN SPRAY AS MANY COATS YOU WANT   DEPENDING HOW LIGHT OR DARK YOU WANT IT, MY PERSONAL PREFERENCE 3-4 COATS LOOK GOOD TO ME. AFTER THAT TACKS UP YOUR READY FOR CLEAR. HOPE THAT HELPED YOU OUT
> *


looks good.


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 31 2008, 12:55 PM~10777746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## voodoochassis (Apr 23, 2008)

heres a regal i just finished..


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 15 2007, 06:20 PM~9237110
> *MY SONS SCOOTER NOT A GOOD PICTURE
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn thats a nice little scoot Dirty, who painted that for your son ?? was it fleezie 84/ John Bianco from Elite Kustomz Inc. in central Florida :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

black base with silver marbolizer then clear coated. I dabbed it with saran wrap.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

so basically you can use any kind of plastic wrap right with marblizer right to lay down designs and stuff???


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jun 25 2008, 12:52 PM~10948134
> *so basically you can use any kind of plastic wrap right with marblizer right to lay down designs and stuff???
> *


Yeah u can also use foil papper,sponge,and even bubble wrap. U can get as creative as u want.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t

any more pics


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT FOR MARBLE PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i mis my 4d caprice was all brown marblizer


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Simulated woodgrain.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

thats nice,,,wuts your steps to that look :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

IDK if this has been mentioned before but,,,, You can do small areas by simply spraying some on a garbage bag & dabbing it onto your meduim ....

You can achieve different results with practice.........


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is a car that I helped out with awhile back.........Basic dark base with Multiple layers of Silver/white marbilizer over it ..........











Brent Rau's the owner (Pretty cool guy to BS with i will add) , The car is the worlds fastest 4cylinder at 6 secs in the 1/4 mile........



You can faintly read the shop - Advanced Auto Accessories ..... That was owned my a good friend Rob Hanninen who I do alot of custom paint work for.......... We painted this over night - In Between Race days !!!!!



Notice the airbrush work onthe headlights & the other stuff on the front fascia ????I didnt do it - HAHAH

Another guy was contacted to do so before me but,,, I wish i would have been able to do that as well .............(Maybe I would have gotten a super small sponsor sticker located on the rear view mirror or something)....... HAHAHA


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 23 2009, 10:25 PM~13368410
> *thats nice,,,wuts your steps to that look :biggrin:
> *


 It's black base, Sprayed silver marbolizer, Then used a stiff bristel brush and do random strokes to simulate woodgrain. Plumbers brush works great... the stiff bristel brush they use to brush flux paste on the pipe, just break up the bristels.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

depends on what type of paint you are using. if its a 2 stage i normally just ball up plastic bag like a grocery bag(cheap i am) then spray on to the balled up bag and dab it on to the panel or what ever surface thats getting marblized.....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

heres goes some crazer i used earlierand some marblizer

the top 1 is hok marbliser
and the green is alsa crazer


----------



## topgunnz21 (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## topgunnz21 (Aug 12, 2006)

OVER THE YEARS I STOPPED BUYING MARBLIZER AND MADE MY OWN VERSION USING BALANCING CLEAR AND PEARL AND REDUCING IT WITH A SLOW REDUCER. THE PIC OF THE MUSTANG SHOW BLOWN OUT MARBLE PATTERN WITH MY HOME MADE BREW AND THE WOOD GRAIN ON THE BIKE AND USED IT ON THE IMPALA ROOF.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so whats a good way to get the marble look, i tried ceran wrap and i must be doin something wrong.

any pointers?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 24 2009, 05:33 AM~13371704
> *IDK if this has been mentioned before but,,,, You can do small areas by simply spraying some on a garbage bag & dabbing it onto your meduim ....
> 
> You can achieve different results with practice.........
> *



:yes: :yes: that's what i seen on some tv shows


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i got a question, this friend of mine was tellin me, that its best to lay a basecoat and use intercoat clear between the basecoat and the marble effect.

would that still work, or is it best to marble right over the basecoat?

its still a lil new to me, just wanna get it down te right way.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i dont see a benefit to doing it that way :dunno:


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 23 2009, 04:50 PM~13365722
> *
> 
> 
> ...



How do you get wood grain effect on things


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 25 2008, 11:17 AM~10948401
> *Yeah u can also use foil papper,sponge,and even bubble wrap. U can get as creative as u want.
> *


O'rly?
Thats good tips, I had always wondered how you would get the effects. Always assumed that it would dry a certain way. Wish I could lay a stripe down in this, IMO, some of the finished patterns are exactly what Im going for.

:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so whats the average price for a marbled front fender for a harley? any ball park?
to base coat it, marble, clear?

any info


----------

